# Canvas duffel



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The barrel-shaped kind. 100% canvas. Another post included info. about Grass Court's bags. Here's another source which looks interesting:

https://www.millscanvas.com/

I'm still on the look out for a good one to replace an old Bean duffel that's earned retirement.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

While not barrel-shaped, if it ain't broke, don't fix it










Bean Boat & Tote Bag


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Harris, why are you looking - what do you use one for?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Gym, weekend travel, beach, tennis, squash, etc. But, again, it something of a quest for a worthy replacement for an old, high mileage duffel (not "tote").


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Harris said:


> The barrel-shaped kind. 100% canvas. Another post included info. about Grass Court's bags. Here's another source which looks interesting:
> 
> https://www.millscanvas.com/
> 
> I'm still on the look out for a good one to replace an old Bean duffel that's earned retirement.


Damn good looking. I might pick one up for some quick overnight trips


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Duck said:


> Damn good looking. I might pick one up for some quick overnight trips


Ditto.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe not canvas, but I use this for my travel (as I don't need something too big) and it's extremely nice and, of course, very durable:



TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Harris said:


> Ditto.


I currently use Orvis Batenkill luggage for flights and longer weekend trips. Simple overnight trips are packed in Bean boat and totes. I don't like the openness of the bag. Everyone can see my dirty socks and I always fear that something might fall out. This duffel will be just the ticket. Thanks for posting this Harris.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Harris said:


> Gym, weekend travel, beach, tennis, squash, etc. But, again, it something of a quest for a worthy replacement for an old, high mileage duffel (not "tote").


Yes, my bad. I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention to the terminology.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Another use...*

I usually pack an old empty no name duffle on business trips if I think I'll have time to thrift, shop, pick up books / music, etc... They fold fairly flat, don't weigh much, and allows me to separate pickups from normal travel items.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

I can't find a 100% canvas duffelbag, the Mills are Sunbrella, and these from Hamilton Marine are sailcloth which must be dacron or nylon, perhaps:

https://store.hamiltonmarine.com/se...m=1&numresults=10&searchterm=duffel&Submit=Go

I could use a nice medium sized duffel... 100% canvas, unlogoed, if possible.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The Wm. J. Mills website speaks the truth, which I've learned the hard way throughout the years: _"Pants, ties and some skirts seem to emerge better when they've been rolled up rather than folded. Sport jackets and blazers do better when they've been turned inside out and folded arms behind the back." _

The round-end/barrel duffel is perfect for rolling.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

A Kevlar duffle bag might come in handy for some of our more dashing forumites:

https://www.poshyachting.com/index.php?c=46&d=63&w=23&r=Y

but I am afraid not for this Walter Mitty... sigh.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

The re-sail bags are pretty cool.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

familyman said:


> The re-sail bags are pretty cool.


Indeed. Cool enough that I'm going to order one. Thanks for posting, Tom.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I alternate b/t two duffles, both selected for 1) durability, 2) classic appearance, 3) reasonable cost.

Two to five nights:

Similar to the one suggested by TradTeacher but w/ outside pockets. It's bigger than it looks so a smaller one was needed for short trips and the gym.

Overnight and the gym:
in the Black Endurance/Stout. Leather trimmed vinyl (very nice vinyl), looks classy but very durable. Got mine at Paul Stuart's but the online Mulholland is identical and similar price. I get lots of compliments from this one.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Harris said:


> The Wm. J. Mills website speaks the truth, which I've learned the hard way throughout the years: _"Pants, ties and some skirts seem to emerge better when they've been rolled up rather than folded. Sport jackets and blazers do better when they've been turned inside out and folded arms behind the back." _
> 
> The round-end/barrel duffel is perfect for rolling.


Does rolling beat the usual garment bags? If so...hmmm

I'm in a quandary about what to fly with.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Harris!!*

Harris

Check out, or have a military buddy check out Military clothing sales. They have you duffel, in 3 different sizes, aviator kit bags, in poly an canvas or nylon parahcute material.
Some are codovan leather.
And your favorite Brooks Repp tie patterns!!
Later
One day, you and me playing squash at Prineton.
I still use the white or yellow dot British ball Harris. Be prepared
I do not wear Biffey and Buffy white. I wear camo, and a Ranger haircut. I use the Queens or British language, punctuated with horrible military jargon.
Again, the military has lot of sources for gym bags, duffels etc.
I was kidding about our match HARRis, well. Kind of!

Jimmy


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

^?

I am sold on Battenkill duffles. Lifetime guarantee. And all my luggage looks like a set. In the UK they think I'm a big shot. They don't know I got it "One Piece at a Time" (cue Johnny Cash).

If you don't like Orvis, you can get it from JW Hulme.


Scott


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

It's "free".

















Harvesting squash in a duffle? These are great for fetching smaller vegetables, such as a "mess" o'okra.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a great lands end canvas duffel I use for boating weekends in New England. They have a line called lighthouse duffel bags and others as well. They are rugged an gain character with a bit of fraying, you can also wash them if they get grimy.

Just as an FYI for landlubbers, if invited overnight on a boat never bring luggage with wheels or hard-sided luggage. Make it cloth and collapsible for storage sake. leave the black sole shoes on the dock, get deck shoes as well!


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m (Oct 15, 2008)

*Any New Ideas?*

Gents,

Found this older thread and wanted to rekindle the topic to see if any new thoughts have materialized.

I too am in the market for a 1-3 night duffel bag and was curious if anyone had any suggestions? I have been looking at the moss/khaki color duffel by BAD (Best American Duffel)....they look to be of high quality. Right now I have it down between the said BAD duffel or the abovementioned Mills Duffel. Any opinions?

Also have been perusing LE and Cabela's websites to not much avail.

M.A.M.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm a consistent advocate of Filson. Take a look at , add to the cart for better pricing. Try this discount code on Filson luggage there: SFFilson2


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I'm a consistent advocate of Filson. Take a look at , add to the cart for better pricing. Try this discount code on Filson luggage there: SFFilson2


Alan,

Under $200 for the medium travel bag; that's a pretty amazing deal.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm always surprised that nobody else recommends Duluth Pack https://duluthpack.com/cat_luggage.aspx.

I started using some of they're canoe packs and liked them so much that I bought a briefcase and a couple wallets. Next time I need a duffle that's where I'll get it.

Their stuff is just about indestructible. And made in the US.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

*LL Bean duffle of yore*



norton said:


> I'm always surprised that nobody else recommends Duluth Pack https://duluthpack.com/cat_luggage.aspx.
> 
> I started using some of they're canoe packs and liked them so much that I bought a briefcase and a couple wallets. Next time I need a duffle that's where I'll get it.
> 
> Their stuff is just about indestructible. And made in the US.


 I just don't see any duffle as simple as what Bean used to offer. And Bean deserves to go out of business for being so stupid as to drop stuff that made their reputation while offering dreck similar to what I can find at Walmart. 
I had a small barrel duffle from Bean that I bought years ago for around 30 bucks. I used it as my primary "week or less" overnight bag for about 30 years. On a motorcycle, on a plane to Europe, hitchhiking around, etc. The leather handle finally gave up the ghost and I wished I had had it fixed, because now you can't buy anything like it for any price. It was simple, not covered with a bunch of leather attachements that just get hung up on things and that attract thieves' eyes. It had NO compartments. It was completely round in cross section, a brown canvas section of a tube with simple piped ends and a leather handle, that's all. Best piece of luggage I ever owned. I think it came in three sizes with the large one being similar in size to an Army duffle bag. But the small one was the airline carry on. 
May the black wheeled luggage being allowed as carry ons today sink to the bottom of the Hudson. With all the carry on stuff I see these days, I can only conclude I live in a third world country. I'm taking my own (live) chicken dinner onboard my next flight!

There, I feel better now. Spats :crazy:


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

All Canvas. Genuine barrel shape. And, I believe, Made in USA.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Spats -- I'm not gonna lie. Your post is one of my all-time favorites, because I share your frustration about any company's discontinuation of simple, sensible, no-nonsense items that last and last. 

I'm curious of what you think of the Mills canvas stuff posted by lostinaustin.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

If anyone (Harris? Duck?) went ahead and picked up a Mills bag, what do you think of it? Did it meet your expectations?


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m (Oct 15, 2008)

I've considered the Mills duffel, I just cannot say that I agree with the shoulder strap. Something about it....


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Right. Several posters expressed interest in Mills, but nobody came back and said ,"Hey -- I love this bag!". I'm wondering if it was a letdown, or shoddily constructed, or maybe nobody went ahead and picked one up.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe I was the poster that the original post mentioned who referenced the duffel bags from Grass Court Collection. I have one and can't recommend it enough.

It doesn't look flashy but I genuinely enjoy using it every time I pick it up. I can tell that it will last me a long time. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

*mills duffle*



Joe Beamish said:


> I'm curious of what you think of the Mills canvas stuff posted by lostinaustin.


Too colorful. Don't want contrasting stitching, etc. It looks like it was made by a maker of boat canvas covers out of "Sunbrella" fabric. I'm not planning to leave it in the sun 24/365, don't need hi-tech fabric which is too thin and cheery. 
The old Bean bag was thick dark brown canvas, leather handle, dark piping, dull brass zipper, D ring at each end. 30 bucks then, could probably done for 100 in US today. The trick is to keep inovators out of the process. 
I saw a used one on Ebay a few months ago and forwarded the whole auction to Duluth Pack, if I remember correctly, saying; "you guys ought to build this." No answer, but of course they don't know me from Adam. I guess I could be "re-branded" "the duffle bag weirdo" or something, or someone else can be, I won't copyright it!

What else? Spats


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Spats said:


> What else?




























thoughts?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ That's marvelous looking. What is it? Where can I find it?

OH I see....it's what you posted earlier. These pics really help make the sale! Thanks


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Very sharp, Karim!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks. There was a seller on eBay selling them at around the $20-$30 point a couple years ago, if I remember correctly. I haven't checked to see if there are any on auction right now...there might still be.

In retrospect, mine could be a factory second since that left strap looks to be a little crooked in the first photo. Either way, I really like the bag.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Hey nerdykarim, which model is that in your picture? That is, what size is it?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Hey nerdykarim, which model is that in your picture? That is, what size is it?


I'm not sure what the model is since I didn't purchase it directly from GCC. I'll post the dimensions when I get home, though.


----------



## Spats (Dec 3, 2008)

nerdykarim said:


> thoughts?


Nice. Only wish it weren't so bright. What is the length and diameter of the drum? I might look into one of these. -self appointed duffle crank.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Hey nerdykarim, which model is that in your picture? That is, what size is it?





Spats said:


> Nice. Only wish it weren't so bright. What is the length and diameter of the drum? I might look into one of these. -self appointed duffle crank.:icon_smile_big:


The bag may seem bright because of the flash photography or the bright (unnatural) light. The bag certainly doesn't strike me as bright...but if you're used to a brown bag, I can see how you may perceive it that way.

The diameter of the barrel of my bag is 10.5 inches and the total length is 28 inches. I believe I purchased it from this ebay seller, but it was a few years ago and I don't quite remember.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

PittDoc said:


> I alternate b/t two duffles, both selected for 1) durability, 2) classic appearance, 3) reasonable cost.
> 
> Two to five nights:
> 
> ...


If you're traveling 2 nights for business - would you go for the Large or Medium Filson Travel Bag? I like the way these bags look and have been very happy in the past with the quality of Filson Brand Gear (i have a coat). Is the Medium Duffle that TT recommends bigger than either one of these? Wondering if the duffle has any inside pockets? Most duffle bags do not.

I'm also trying to pickup an inexpensive, but decent quality garment bag to carry one suit and a few dress shirts and slacks. Something pretty slimline. I've been using the vinyl suit bags that Brooks Brothers gives you when you pickup a new suit... Very flimsy (but free)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I started a collection of duffle bags from failed I-banks.
If anyone find a lehman bors let me know.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Mike, I highly recommend the Large Filson Carry-On bag for two nights of business travel. I bought mine several years ago, and use it for very trip up to 10 days long. It fits perfectly as a carry-on bag, and when combined with a large briefcase or a Filson backpack carries just enough!


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mills Canvas bags are great. I got one for the gym, and have been using it for about three yrs now. Really sharp looking, and you can always remove the shoulder strap if you don't like it.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Regarding the company making duffels out of old sails: that was a brilliant idea. That's one more project I'd want to DIY if I ever had the time. A simplified version would be so easy. Anybody in SC got some old sails sitting around to donate?


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

TweedyDon said:


> Mike, I highly recommend the Large Filson Carry-On bag for two nights of business travel. I bought mine several years ago, and use it for very trip up to 10 days long. It fits perfectly as a carry-on bag, and when combined with a large briefcase or a Filson backpack carries just enough!


Thanks Don... I ordered a Medium Travel Bag from Cranes today. Filson offering 20% off everything - sales ends today. Cranes offering 25% off everything... I like Cranes so I went with them.

I might pickup a large duffel as well for longer trips - My wife doesn't like Filson luggage very much - too masculine (why we like it!)... Need to get something 'softer' for her.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Washing canvas bags*

Does anyone know what the care instructions are for typical canvas bags? I'm tempted to call Mills to find out, but my bag really needs a wash. I'm assuming they can't be thrown in the dryer after a run through the washing machine.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

The Mills and the Grass Court are awesome, but are the washer friendly? I really like this type of a simple look, very bare-bones. Has anyone seen something like this in a ballistics nylon? How water-resistant would the mills fabric be? I'm not that familiar with sunbrella material. I would liek a little water resistance, that why I am leaning more toward ballistics. I too would like a nice weekender.

thoughts on this?:https://www.manhattanportage.com/catalog/Ballistic-Bags/Ballistic-Duffel/222


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

I stumbled on this post, and I had just been griping about needing a gym bag and a weekend bag. So, I purchased one (from Mills Canvas) in the next to largest size and another in the next to smallest size. The big one in burgundy and the smaller one in navy. I expect them to arrive in a couple of days and will give a review.


----------



## Nice Nice (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a Mills flight bag, and it's held up incredibly well over time. They're great people, too. I believe all of their bags have a lifetime guarantee.



Harris said:


> The barrel-shaped kind. 100% canvas. Another post included info. about Grass Court's bags. Here's another source which looks interesting:
> 
> https://www.millscanvas.com/
> 
> I'm still on the look out for a good one to replace an old Bean duffel that's earned retirement.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I like the look of this BB bag a lot.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1396096&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Navy#


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have the large BAD bags and have used it for carrying everything from scuba equipment to body armor. It's very tough and not unattractive, though hardly a fashion statement--more like an anti-statement. My wheels have broken several times but it was the first model--I understand the design is different now. New parts were happy and quickly sent both times.

I have many duffels--LV, Fendi, Gucci, Hartmann and Orvis. I find myself using the Hartmann again and again for durability and practical design. The new orvis can't hold a candle to the old Orvis. The old Orvis looks better and better with use but it has only one compartment inside so it is not as practical as the Hartmann.



kentucky gentleman in miami said:


> Gents,
> 
> Found this older thread and wanted to rekindle the topic to see if any new thoughts have materialized.
> 
> ...


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with Beckel products? Their duffel seems like a pretty good deal for the price.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Another source. Warning: not fancy.

https://www.islandcanvas.com/index.html


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Harris said:


> Another source. Warning: not fancy.
> 
> https://www.islandcanvas.com/index.html


Thanks for the link! They look great.



djl said:


> Is anyone familiar with Beckel products? Their duffel seems like a pretty good deal for the price.


These are not bad either.


----------

